# GOING TO BE A HYPO HATCH



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes sirrreeee.....Look who is welcoming the world.( 147 days)....eggs were layed on Hallowienie night. Have not got to see her head yet ....









JD~


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats pretty cool, I know you have put alot of time and work into those guys


----------



## bigsteaks (Mar 27, 2013)

Good for you!!!I hope everything works out great. What kind of torts are you hatching???


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2013)

bigred said:


> Thats pretty cool, I know you have put alot of time and work into those guys



Thank you Ed that means alot to me ..... I sure the heck have....I'm a happy camper right about now ....for sure~


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty cool, I know you have put alot of time and work into those guys
> ...



Are the rest of those eggs hypo eggs as well


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2013)

bigred said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



yes ......


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Maybe you can retire from work early then


----------



## TotallyRad (Mar 27, 2013)

very awesome! congrats on this hatch and your dedication!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 27, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## looneybug (Mar 27, 2013)

What kind of tort are they?


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2013)

looneybug said:


> What kind of tort are they?



Redfoot


----------



## looneybug (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet! Beautiful good luck on the rest


----------



## Benjamin (Mar 27, 2013)

That is great! I look forward to seeing future pictures.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!



Thanks Joy ... v^v^v^Doing the happy dancev^v^




TotallyRad said:


> very awesome! congrats on this hatch and your dedication!!



Thanks for the kuddo's Rad man .. it's been a 7 year project just about!


----------



## TotallyRad (Mar 27, 2013)

Animals like that baby hatching, and that whole clutch, do not just come out of normal breeding projects and take uncountable hours and years of dedication. I thank you for your posts and presentation to everyone END result of that hard work. The blessing of those hatchlings!
Again, Congrats! And we look forward to more posts and pics!


----------



## parrotlady (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats, hope you get many more!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow what a nice color so far!!!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh, very nice!


----------



## immayo (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay!!! This is SO exciting!


----------



## skottip (Mar 27, 2013)

147 days? What are your incubation temps? I have hatched hundreds of rf's maybe even over a thousand and it has never taken that long for me, even when I incubate for males.
Congrats regardless! Awesome tortoises!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2013)

skottip said:


> 147 days? What are your incubation temps? I have hatched hundreds of rf's maybe even over a thousand and it has never taken that long for me, even when I incubate for males.
> Congrats regardless! Awesome tortoises!



I have had RF's and Cherries go to 187 days and as early as 108 days . I incubate between 85-87 . Just wondering out of those 1,000's How many Hypos have you hatched?


----------



## emystiong (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow wow wow , congrats !!


Cheers


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful!

You must me on cloud 9


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 28, 2013)

Geesh with all the excitement radiating off this thread, I thought you had a split scute hatching!  Congrats! I am just going to sit back and wait for that split scute one to appear....


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 28, 2013)

No way! That is awesome...so very happy for you right now...cant wait to see them when they are all hatched.


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking forward to following this thread, that little carapace is so light!


----------



## LolaMyLove (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated pics please.


----------



## bigred (Mar 28, 2013)

Im still waiting to see a picture of his head, I know its coming


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2013)

Here she is ! â€¦. And HUH ..A SNOW HYPO? â€¦.ultra white â€¦amazing looking and her head although still very shy and tuckedâ€¦is almost translucent in color itâ€™s wild !
Very big yolk sac still â€¦.. Hence the helping hand of moss to keep the lil gal upright. She still Weebles like a Wobble .. But they donâ€™t fall down â€¦..^v^v^
Out of my other hypos I have hatched in the past this by far is the â€œ whitestâ€ one I have ever produced.
















JD~


----------



## bigred (Mar 28, 2013)

Very beautiful little one


----------



## tortadise (Mar 28, 2013)

Fantastico mr JD. Looker for sure. Nueva should be her name. (thats snow in spanish)


----------



## pam (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Fantastico mr JD. Looker for sure. Nueva should be her name. (thats snow in spanish)




I like it !!!â€¦.. â€œ Nueva Inviernoâ€ â€¦. 




pam said:


> Awesome



Thanks Pam .... it is very cool looking ... still speechless 
its pretty darn white...


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 28, 2013)

So incredible, can't wait to see how the others turn out!


----------



## immayo (Mar 28, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastico mr JD. Looker for sure. Nueva should be her name. (thats snow in spanish)
> ...





We were kinda thinking Vanilla Bean over here


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww! Looks like a miss Snow White 


Life is good


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2013)

immayo said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > tortadise said:
> ...





My favo ~ Ice Cream ......gotta add the Hersheys!


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 28, 2013)

keep us updated! congrats on the eggs!


----------



## abclements (Mar 28, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Fantastico mr JD. Looker for sure. Nueva should be her name. (thats snow in spanish)



Looking awesome JD!! Can't wait to see them all out of the shell!

Don't mean to be a stickler but Nueva (pronounced new-eva) is "new" in spanish. Snow is Nieva (pronounced knee-eva). Either would be a really cool name though!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!
Very cool


----------



## Andrea M (Mar 29, 2013)

Tortadise I love the name Nueva, its beautiful. N2torts, will your baby always be this colour, or will he/she darken?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2013)

Andrea M said:


> Tortadise I love the name Nueva, its beautiful. N2torts, will your baby always be this colour, or will he/she darken?



She will stay light .....maybe darken a wee bit ...
Here is what Mom looks like .....


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 29, 2013)

probably a stupid question,but whats a hypo,beautiful tortoise by the way


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2013)

pepsiandjac said:


> probably a stupid question,but whats a hypo,beautiful tortoise by the way



No question is stupid .....thats how we ALL learn....:shy:

The term â€œ Hypoâ€ is short for Hypomelanistic 
â€¦.here is some info for you..
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-53058.html

JD~


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 29, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> pepsiandjac said:
> 
> 
> > probably a stupid question,but whats a hypo,beautiful tortoise by the way
> ...


ahh right,i was thinking it might have been something like albino


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome thread, and I am very happy for you. So cool! 

I can give those babies a great home if you're looking to rehome them, haha.. >


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Mar 30, 2013)

How beautiful


----------



## murdocjunior (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice JD! Any updates?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2013)

murdocjunior said:


> Very nice JD! Any updates?



Doc' ... you betcha ~ 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-68179.html


----------



## Andrea M (Apr 3, 2013)

I love this forum, I learn new things each time I come on here. I have a hermann but still like to learn about all the different tortoises.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 9, 2013)

She's a stunning beauty, JD !!!

Good luck 

(I still wonder when yr gonna export yr first couple to Sweden...?)


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 9, 2013)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> She's a stunning beauty, JD !!!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> (I still wonder when yr gonna export yr first couple to Sweden...?)



Mike ... thanks bud ...actually two have hatched out of this mom's clutch so far ..(proably the only 2) but good news, as I type this.. 1st clutch from a different hypo Mother ( the one who produced HoneyBee) 1st pip tonight of the clutch! .. ( keepng fingers crossed all goes well ) .... 
Here the first too..... " ULTRA WHITE" 




JD~ .. 
PS ...I think each of us might have to make a road trip!


----------

